# Bumper Stickers are cool....



## signelect (Aug 10, 2011)

I love bumper stickers! I think they are so cool. They describe  what that person is thinking or what they are about.

Doesn't everybody read what others have to say on their bumper stickers.

Such as: Big trucks are for girls, My daughter is an honor student at.....,  Beetle Lover, Vote for...., My son is a U.S. MARINE  so on and so on. Thougts are endless.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 10, 2011)

i just ordered custom bumper stickers with the honey biz name on it......as a surprised for my hubby


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 10, 2011)

Bumper stickers look like shit and ruin a car.

Just my personal opinion.


----------



## strollingbones (Aug 10, 2011)

Zoom-boing said:


> Bumper stickers look like shit and ruin a car.
> 
> Just my personal opinion.



i have had over 500 on one car....but i am entering my adult stage


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 10, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > Bumper stickers look like shit and ruin a car.
> ...


----------



## Sherry (Aug 10, 2011)

Never had one....just not my scene.


----------



## signelect (Aug 12, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i just ordered custom bumper stickers with the honey biz name on it......as a surprised for my hubby



Thats sweet. Now you can ride around withyour hubbys' name. I think it's better than a tattoo.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 9, 2011)

Generally the more bumper stickers, the lower the IQ.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 9, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> i just ordered custom bumper stickers with the honey biz name on it......as a surprised for my hubby



You got these yet? Hubby surprised?

Two of my faves that I've seen: Jonk for Hesus and Honk if you are Elvis.


----------



## Missourian (Sep 10, 2011)

My bumper stickers...


----------



## ekrem (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## daveman (Sep 10, 2011)

I saw a funny one yesterday:

"My zombie kid ate your honor student's brain."


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 10, 2011)

My Uncle had a bumper sticker that said"Quit honking, I'm peddling as fast as i can"


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 10, 2011)

OK not a bumper sticker, but Hey anybody shoot skeet?


----------



## daveman (Sep 11, 2011)

A few I've designed but never had printed:


----------



## Wicked Jester (Sep 11, 2011)

My favorites?

"My son can kick the crap out of your Honor Roll student any day"

"Liberals are fuckin' idiots''

"Where's Reagan when ya' need him?"

"Obama sucks!"

"Dont blame me. Only an idiot would vote for a community organizer"

"Che is gay"

"Yes on Prop 8"


----------



## Ernie S. (Sep 11, 2011)

Not so much in Alabama, but before I moved here from South Florida, there were a lot of cars still sporting obama/biden bumper stickers. I'd pull up next to them on the bike and ask, "So, how's that hope and change shit working out for you?"
I did get a lot of dirty looks, but also got a lot of, "I gotta get that thing off my car!"
Prius owners tend to start sobbing uncontrollably.


----------



## ogibillm (Sep 11, 2011)

bow ties are cool.


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Sep 12, 2011)

Just saw this one:

"Careful.  I drive like you do."


----------



## midcan5 (Sep 14, 2011)

We need "Made in America" bumper stickers, our cars are and bicycles too.  A few suggestions. None of this love it or leave it jingoism - do something instead.

Buy American, support your nation and yourself.

Sorry, I'm not Japanese, I buy American.

Our children, our grandchildren, ourselves require we support each other, buy American.

Didn't know you were Korean!    [ I know ]

When the Japanese support my wife, kids, and I, I'll support them, until then I'll buy American.

Thumbs up day for all who bought American. 

=================================

The Effect of Bumper Stickers

When I road a bicycle to work
There was no place 
For 'this is what I think'
Demonstrative slogans 
So attached to my backpack 
Mondale Ferraro
One driver shouted
if they're elected
there'll be no money 
for your bicycle upkeep
When Kerry Edwards lost
I told my wife 
I'd leave it till 
A week went by 
And I saw no Kerry Edwards
But a year went by and more
I kept the backpack pin till
Veterans for Obama 
replaced my Obama for President
This time it worked 
So next time 
be specific
One out of three ain't bad.

mc5


----------



## daveman (Sep 14, 2011)

If I buy a Toyota truck, I'm buying more American than if I buy a Ford truck.


----------



## FuelRod (Oct 13, 2011)




----------

